# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [SubWoofer] SUBWOOFER αμαξιου στο σπιτι

## turboallani

καλησπερα σας . εχω ενα ενεργο sub απ αμαξι και δεν ξερω τι να το κανω και θελω να το συνδεσω σπιτι 
αυτο εδω ειναι http://buy.vivastreet.co.uk/cameras+...oofer/54669278
τι χρειαζομαι για να δωσω ρευμα εναν μετατροπεα  η΄εναν μετασχηματιστη-τροφοδοτικο.. ?
θελω να δωσω παρα πολυ λιγα χρηματα...
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## ezizu

Βάση της ασφάλειας τροφοδοσίας ( η οποία είναι 15Α), θα έλεγα ότι χρειάζεσαι ένα τροφοδοτικό 12V / 18-20 A (για να μην είσαι οριακά στο ρεύμα κορυφής ).Κάνε την ανάλογη έρευνα αγοράς στο google,για να βρεις τιμές. 
Κατά πόσο όμως θα κάνεις δουλειά  στο σπίτι, με ένα subwoofer το οποίο είναι σχεδιασμένο να λειτουργεί στον όγκο ενός αυτοκινήτου  (και ειδικά του πορτ μπαγκάζ ),δεν είμαι σίγουρος.
Εγώ θεωρώ πως,(κατά πάσα πιθανότητα), δεν θα έχει την ίδια απόδοση στο σπίτι (δηλαδή όταν θα παίξει σε χώρο με κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο όγκο, από αυτόν του αυτοκινήτου) .

----------


## turboallani

ευχαριστω φιλε καποιοι αλλοι μου ειπαν  οτι θελω με 40 Α δεν ισχυει αυτο ετσι ?
κοιτα θελω να το χρησιμοποιησω πρωτον για να μν παει χαμενο και γιατι εχω πολυ χαμηλα ηχεια.. οποτε κατι καλυτερο θα κανει...

----------


## materatsi

Τα αμπερ στην συνεχη ταση ενα τεραστια!Θα παρεις εναν μετασχηματιστη φθηνουλη γυρω στα 8 ευρω,220βολτ,7αμπερ,12βολτ στο δευτερευον.Υστερα θα το ανορθωσεις,θα το εξομαλυνεις και εισαι ετοιμος να δονησεις το εδαφος!Η ταση ας παει κα δεκαεξι βολτ,αν ειναι τρανσιστορατος δεν τρεχει τιποτα (επιφυλασσομαι χωρις το σχεδιο των βαθμιδων) Οσους εχω μονταρει εχω ομαλοτητα σε ηρεμα και σε χαμηλη αντισταση εξοδου.Αν θελες στειλε το μας το μοντελο η καμια φωτογραφια.Καλη συνεχεια!

----------

